# Glitch in rep system. Or 'I'm a loser identification'



## Tinytom

Apparently some members have stumbled (or searched for cos they are sad losers) on a way to artificially inflate their reps by repping random people until their reps run out and then blah blah blah.

TBH that's the saddest fcuking thing I've ever heard of.

What kind of losers really think that rep points mean you are better than others.

Reps should be gained from useful contribution or maybe humorous posts. Not from sad fcuks who want to be top of the rep pool.

We had an issue with this a while ago and all the losers then denied it was them until I posted some of their rep comments on the board.

If it doesn't stop then the culprits will be outed on this thread and guess what. All your sh!tty non earned reps will be reduced to nothing and if you have certain privileges to other areas of the board they will be reduced as well.

So grow up losers.

Get reps for the real reasons not some sad kids game.


----------



## C.Hill

NAME AND SHAME TT!!!


----------



## Milky

Mmmmmmm this could be interesting !


----------



## deemann

how do u give reps ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

whoever the rep leader is must be the biggest abuser ....


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm this could be interesting !


Is this because you have been knocked off the top? lol


----------



## hackskii

I have been watching this myself.


----------



## Fullhouse

ewen said:


> whoever the rep leader is must be the biggest abuser ....


lol have a rep :devil2:


----------



## Milky

Fullhouse said:


> Is this because you have been knocked off the top? lol


Yeah mate coz l am that insecure.....

Actually not me who discovered this one.

TBH as MODS I dont think we would care if we were taken off the rep system.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

oh shyt u got me XD

name and shame would be hilarious tho


----------



## Gorgeous_George

im a neg abuser dont stop getting the cvnts lol


----------



## PaulB

deemann said:


> how do u give reps ?


Don't start playing all innocent now...we know you're one of em...Lol


----------



## Tinytom

Well it's not too hard to figure out.

If you've been here for 5 minutes and got more reps than hackskii who's been here since the earth was formed. That generally is a good indicator.


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> Yeah mate coz l am that insecure.....
> 
> Actually not me who discovered this one.
> 
> TBH as MODS I dont think we would care if we were taken off the rep system.


----------



## Craigyboy

So where's the rep table then?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Tinytom said:


> Well it's not too hard to figure out.
> 
> If you've been here for 5 minutes and got more reps than hackskii who's been here since the earth was formed. That generally is a good indicator.


i was like 11 wen haks join lol, not to make u feel old geeza


----------



## Craigyboy

Have just checked I have loads a reppage!

It must mean am cool :cool2:

But seriously what would you gain by doing this??


----------



## Fullhouse

Craigyboy said:


> So where's the rep table then?


here


----------



## PaulB

Craigyboy said:


> So where's the rep table then?


Click on community then reputation...

Edit: or click on link in above post


----------



## chinup

How do I neg rep someone?

I've never done it


----------



## PaulB

Craigyboy said:


> Have just checked I have loads a reppage!
> 
> It must mean am cool :cool2:
> 
> But seriously what would you gain by doing this??


An extra inch on your chest... Now rep me


----------



## hackskii

I figured out how to do it, I got the same guy 3 times and that was doing it wrong.

I also hit two others twice.

We might as well let the cat out of the bag to level the playing field.


----------



## Fatstuff

Tinytom said:


> Well it's not too hard to figure out.
> 
> If you've been here for 5 minutes and got more reps than hackskii who's been here since the earth was formed. That generally is a good indicator.


That's not fair, I'm up there and not been here that long lol..... Although I have got about a million posts because I'm a saddo


----------



## C.Hill

hackskii said:


> We might as well let the cat out of the bag to level the playing field.


YES!


----------



## Steuk

chinup said:


> How do I neg rep someone?
> 
> I've never done it


Under angliks post there's a star. Click that and select neg :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147

ewen said:


> whoever the rep leader is must be the biggest abuser ....


That'll be you then!

Loser!


----------



## PaulB

Steuk said:


> Under angliks post there's a star. Click that and select neg :thumbup1:


I've just tried it on yours.... Did it work ; )


----------



## Steuk

Why does the rep bar only go half way and everyone's is the same size? Surely the more reps the longer the bar etc?


----------



## PLauGE

Lmao, thats the saddest thing ive heard in a long time, probably the same sad ****s that like to give out the neg reps thinking its big and clever


----------



## Milky

Steuk said:


> Why does the rep bar only go half way and everyone's is the same size? Surely the more reps the longer the bar etc?


It was an issue with the upgrade, it used to go right across.


----------



## Mish

In on secret rep trade thread


----------



## PaulB

Steuk said:


> Why does the rep bar only go half way and everyone's is the same size? Surely the more reps the longer the bar etc?


When the site was upgraded the rep bar went to pot. I think Lorain is still working on sorting it out


----------



## Steuk

ANGLIK said:


> I've just tried it on yours.... Did it work ; )


Lol. Touché


----------



## lxm

how do people even think of this type of stuff ?


----------



## dipdabs

Um I haven't been here long but I certainly haven't went round trying to get reps... I never even knew about the rep table til last week I think... Umm is that why you linked it in my journal Tom? Or for people repping others for writing rubbish?


----------



## PaulB

Steuk said:


> Lol. Touché


Go on....tell me you checked. I did lol


----------



## Big Kris

Fatstuff said:


> That's not fair, I'm up there and not been here that long lol..... Although I have got about a million posts because I'm a saddo


By my calculation you have 18048  haha


----------



## Mish

It would seem reps are a serious business


----------



## MRSTRONG

strip everybody of reps across the board , then any rep whorage from users carry a ban of either a temp duration or perm ban .


----------



## Craigyboy

Not bad am 57146th out of 57147


----------



## Big Kris

Mish said:


> It would seem reps are a serious business


I will sell you some, 10 reps for a donkey


----------



## Steuk

ANGLIK said:


> Go on....tell me you checked. I did lol


Hahaha. I did to be fair lol. One neg and my measly 1,396 points would be history.


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> strip everybody of reps across the board , then any rep whorage from users carry a ban of either a temp duration or perm ban .


Or just get rid of the reps system totally.

Shame tho as it could be a good system without the abuse.


----------



## dipdabs

Gay as fuk if u ask me


----------



## Guest

Name and Shame!


----------



## Mish

Big Kris said:


> I will sell you some, 10 reps for a donkey


Good Lord, don't make me laugh, take your poverty reps and fcuk off!


----------



## Hartman

Don't really have any idea how it works


----------



## Mingster

Make it so only mods can give reps....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Or just get rid of the reps system totally.
> 
> Shame tho as it could be a good system without the abuse.


yeah i agree milky its abused far too much and genuine posters get sh1t on .

i can hand on heart say 95+% of my reps are for good posts .


----------



## Steuk

Dave said:


> Name and Shame!


X2


----------



## lxm

Why does this really matter ? you cant check others reps anyway ?


----------



## luther1

In one of the journals, a certain person was getting repped for going to the gym! How pathetic


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Make it so only mods can give reps....


good idea ming .


----------



## C.Hill

luther1 said:


> In one of the journals, a certain person was getting repped for going to the gym! How pathetic


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG

lxm said:


> Why does this really matter ? you cant check others reps anyway ?


because the genuine posters giving good advice get overshadowed by [email protected] rep whoring .


----------



## PLauGE

I dont get it (just recieved another neg, ya know who ya are  )

It just seems to be the same people running around leaving eachother ''reps'' , then if these same people dont like someone they get all hardcore and the lot of um neg rep said member, really really sad,

think ive only ever left one member a rep and that was cos he helped me out, then asked for it :s not sure why

The likes system is enough, cant be ****d going into someones profile and leaving poncey **** licking messages just to fit in


----------



## GolfDelta

Mingster said:


> Make it so only mods can give reps....


I think that's a good idea!


----------



## lxm

luther1 said:


> In one of the journals, a certain person was getting repped for going to the gym! How pathetic


and if its within their own banter why is it anyone elses business ? There isnt a strict how to rep guide, what kind of post qualifies for a rep and what doesnt?

When someone in a thread posts up what they did at the gym, I can give them a rep for effort If I wish.

(im not invovled btw, and franky couldnt give two toots)


----------



## Craigyboy

PLauGE said:


> I dont get it (just recieved another neg, ya know who ya are  )
> 
> It just seems to be the same people running around leaving eachother ''reps'' , then if these same people dont like someone they get all hardcore and the lot of um neg rep said member, really really sad,
> 
> think ive only ever left one member a rep and that was cos he helped me out, then asked for it :s not sure why
> 
> The likes system is enough, cant be ****d going into someones profile and leaving poncey **** licking messages just to fit in


Negged:whistling:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Make it so only mods can give reps....


Good idea to an extent but many of the MODs stay behind the scenes with not a lot of input on the shop floor so it would be a sh*t load fo pressure for us regulars to monitor every post to rep / neg them.


----------



## luther1

The people who should be top are those that help others or actually have an interesting journal. Ewens top for that reason and as mentioned earlier hackskii should be up there too. Some serious @rse kissing degrades the system,but we all know who they are anyway


----------



## Craigyboy

luther1 said:


> The people who should be top are those that help others or actually have an interesting journal. Ewens top for that reason and as mentioned earlier hackskii should be up there too. Some serious @rse kissing degrades the system,but we all know who they are anyway


Who are they?


----------



## ASOC5

name and shame otherwise its pointless


----------



## Milky

Well at least one has been big enought to fess up, lets see if anyone else is.


----------



## QUEST

think ther is a thread about the best repper that lived,.. some were..


----------



## chickenlegs

LER said:


> think ther is a thread about the best repper that lived,.. some were..


Rapper!


----------



## Steuk

This could get interesting


----------



## QUEST

chickenlegs said:


> Rapper!


haven't got me glass with me ,cant see a thing :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Well, following Tiny Tom's reasoning there's only 11 members above Hacksii in the listings including myself. I would imagine most of the others have been members longer than I.

The last 10 reps I have given out have been from 10 different people, as are the last 10 reps I have received. If there's a secret system for getting extra reps by repping people twice I'm not aware of it.


----------



## lxm

Ive given out 10 reps in the last couple weeks lol. Dont use the system alot.

Where can you find out the rep scores on the whole ?


----------



## luther1

Mingster said:


> Well, following Tiny Tom's reasoning there's only 11 members above Hacksii in the listings including myself. I would imagine most of the others have been members longer than I.
> 
> The last 10 reps I have given out have been from 10 different people, as are the last 10 reps I have received. If there's a secret system for getting extra reps by repping people twice I'm not aware of it.


You've only got to look at your liked to posts ratio Ming to see why you're up there. The first page is quite well balanced


----------



## Mingster

luther1 said:


> You've only got to look at your liked to posts ratio Ming to see why you're up there. The first page is quite well balanced


Two of the 10 who repped me are Mods... :whistling:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

All my reps have been earned.

Bizarre some of the names that are close to the top of that rep list.


----------



## dtlv

What has interested me is going through peoples rep comments (yes folks, mods can read the comments members give and receive via reps if we choose to) is how many people give reps to the same peopl simply to boost each others scores or to boost a buddy so as to 'out rep' someone else not liked above them in the list... technically reps are only supposed to be for quality of information, super helpfulness, or very high quality posting... it seems even when not using glitches people still use the rep system in ways they aren't really supposed to.

In fairness though there aren't any clearly displayed guidelines so maybe part of the problem is there.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> What has interested me is going through peoples rep comments (yes folks, mods can read the comments members give and receive via reps if we choose to) is how many people give reps to the same peopl simply to boost each others scores or to boost a buddy so as to 'out rep' someone else not liked above them in the list... technically reps are only supposed to be for quality of information, super helpfulness, or very high quality posting... it seems even when not using glitches people still use the rep system in ways they aren't really supposed to.
> 
> In fairness though there aren't any clearly displayed guidelines so maybe part of the problem is there.


having met members in real life and them spending their time helping i feel sometimes a rep or 10 is the least i could do and vice versa .

but this is off the board stuff so maybe it falls under using a system as otherwise intended for which i would be guilty of .

im not sure how a board`s rules can be properly followed when the rules are not viewable so without guidelines to follow these guidelines can not be broken .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

ewen said:


> having met members in real life and them spending their time helping i feel sometimes a rep or 10 is the least i could do and vice versa .
> 
> but this is off the board stuff so maybe it falls under using a system as otherwise intended for which i would be guilty of .
> 
> im not sure how a board`s rules can be properly followed when the rules are not viewable so without guidelines to follow these guidelines can not be broken .


TBF mate I don't think anyone begrudges you your reps.

You've been here for yonks and your posts and likes are mega high.

There are other names that make me suspicious though..........................


----------



## Incredible Bulk

reps...serious business lol!!!

i'm on page 3, my life is over!


----------



## Hartman




----------



## MRSTRONG

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> TBF mate I don't think anyone begrudges you your reps.
> 
> You've been here for yonks and your posts and likes are mega high.
> 
> There are other names that make me suspicious though..........................


i appreciate that mate thanks .

i guess when it comes down to it post context should be looked at .


----------



## Queenie

Don't be jel that I'm on page one  x


----------



## flinty90

fcuk sake just name the cnuts, and lets move on !!! this is worse than a facebook sympathy fisher post,


----------



## GolfDelta

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> TBF mate I don't think anyone begrudges you your reps.
> 
> You've been here for yonks and your posts and likes are mega high.
> 
> There are other names that make me suspicious though..........................


Agree with that,certainly MOD material IMO and you'd def be up there if it went down to voting.Not brown nosing but it's good to have a variety,PCT specialists(Hacks,Mars),Competing BBers(PScarb,BigJim etc....),Steroid gurus (Ausbuilt) and the lion tamer (Milky) be good to have a strongman on the MOD team.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake just name the cnuts, and lets move on !!! this is worse than a facebook sympathy fisher post,


Some of the guilty parties arent on line and hevent seen the thread therefore it would be unfair too name and shame without them getting a heads up TBH.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Anyone remember the old days when hackski was so powerful that a single rep from him would put you in the top 50 of the whole board.

Reps must have been reset to 0 a couple of times since then?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Some of the guilty parties arent on line and hevent seen the thread therefore it would be unfair too name and shame without them getting a heads up TBH.


why ??? if its against the rules or morally wrong why wait for them to come online lol/??? does scarb not ban someone until they have come back online etc ??

if its a problem then mail them , or name and shame them simple !!!


----------



## flinty90

Gridlock said:


> Anyone remember the old days when hackski was so powerful that a single rep from him would put you in the top 50 of the whole board.
> 
> Reps must have been reset to 0 a couple of times since then?


Haackkisss is the biggest rep whore on the fcukin site lol.. i love this board threads spring to mind blatant fcukin rep prostitute he is !!! X


----------



## lxm

people are getting wayy to involved on this thread now...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> why ??? if its against the rules or morally wrong why wait for them to come online lol/??? does scarb not ban someone until they have come back online etc ??
> 
> if its a problem then mail them , or name and shame them simple !!!


Because that is the decision the MOD team have made.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Because that is the decision the MOD team have made.


well fcukin hoorah for the MOD team then lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Likes, reps... A shallow system that represents nothing.

Every forum I have been on has always had ongoing sagas with reps and repping. Most have removed this function as you soon realise who is worth their weight on a forum in time.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Likes, reps... A shallow system that represents nothing.
> 
> Every forum I have been on has always had ongoing sagas with reps and repping. Most have removed this function as you soon realise who is worth their weight on a forum in time.


well seeing as I AM UKM i think i qualify for greatness pmsl


----------



## Milky

Incredible Bulk said:


> Likes, reps... A shallow system that represents nothing.
> 
> Every forum I have been on has always had ongoing sagas with reps and repping. Most have removed this function as you soon realise who is worth their weight on a forum in time.


Pretty sure they have been wiped twice on here whilst l have been a member so like you say its not anything new.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Pretty sure they have been wiped twice on here whilst l have been a member so like you say its not anything new.


wipe them again and wipe them for good then Milkywilkyman


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> well seeing as I AM UKM i think i qualify for greatness pmsl


You win 5 internetz, come back after you collect 20,000 for a free novelty pen lid


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> You win 5 internetz, come back after you collect 20,000 for a free novelty pen lid


and i will take that pen lid and chew it with pride bro lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> wipe them again and wipe them for good then Milkywilkyman


Not my call mate down to the boss for that.

I would personally tho.

Possibly even the likes and replace them with " qoutes used " as being more relevant.


----------



## QUEST

Incredible Bulk said:


> You win 5 internetz, come back after you collect 20,000 for a free novelty pen lid


i could do with a new blue pen lid if am honest ...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not my call mate down to the boss for that.
> 
> I would personally tho.
> 
> Possibly even the likes and replace them with " qoutes used " as being more relevant.


yeah or thanks ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah or thanks ???


I think a " thank you " button would end up like the likes system.

Pretty sure like most l click on the like button sometimes too let people know l have commented on there post.


----------



## Greenspin

I don't mean to be thick, but I'm not sure I even understand what's going on, lol. Has someone hacked the system so they can rep themselves?


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Not my call mate down to the boss for that.
> 
> I would personally tho.
> 
> Possibly even the likes and replace them with " qoutes used " as being more relevant.


Likes should be scrapped imo they serve no real purpose! If reps are kept then at least the rep bar should work lol

Best thing i think would be good if u could tag somebody in a post so they can check on it when they come on!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> I don't mean to be thick, but I'm not sure I even understand what's going on, lol. Has someone hacked the system so they can rep themselves?


No they have exploited a loophole


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I think a " thank you " button would end up like the likes system.
> 
> Pretty sure like most l click on the like button sometimes too let people know l have commented on there post.


i click on it for recognition i have read it personally , but yeah maybe your right... if were going away from likes and reps though mate i think you will lose a bit of gratitude towards each other for some comments and things...

i know reps mean fcuk all but the rep comments mean a lot more especially the nicer ones that tell you when you have really helped someone ??

Dunno just my thoughts


----------



## GolfDelta

Fatstuff said:


> Likes should be scrapped imo they serve no real purpose! If reps are kept then at least the rep bar should work lol
> 
> Best thing i think would be good if u could tag somebody in a post so they can check on it when they come on!!


I only really find the rep system useful so I can tell if someone who is in the red is a complete idiot.They are usually negged to death for a reason.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Likes should be scrapped imo they serve no real purpose! If reps are kept then at least the rep bar should work lol
> 
> Best thing i think would be good if u could tag somebody in a post so they can check on it when they come on!!


to be fair i have been asking for this for months and months mate, notifications also of quoted posts etc


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i click on it for recognition i have read it personally , but yeah maybe your right... if were going away from likes and reps though mate i think you will lose a bit of gratitude towards each other for some comments and things...
> 
> i know reps mean fcuk all but the rep comments mean a lot more especially the nicer ones that tell you when you have really helped someone ??
> 
> Dunno just my thoughts


I agree but it gets spoiled when sh*t like this happens and you start shifting thro peoples reps and read comments like " lets get your rep count up "

Makes a mockery of the system really.


----------



## dipdabs

I was told recently lots of people don't like me. Don't know how I'm on the 2nd page. Something def wrong lol.

On a serious note I don't see how someone like pscarb isn't higher?

Mainly ass licking that gets some where they are if u ask me.

I came across a journal a couple days ago, a very good one, the guy is desperate for help and advice and takes his training very seriously. It's a couple pages long and been going since May, virtually nobody has commented on it even though he's dying for some advice and support. I wish I could post the link here but can't as I'm in my phone and can't remember the name! It is sh1t in my opinion this poor guy has come here for support and not really got any whatsoever. Sorry... Went on a rant then...


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> I was told recently lots of people don't like me. Don't know how I'm on the 2nd page. Something def wrong lol.
> 
> On a serious note I don't see how someone like pscarb isn't higher?
> 
> Mainly ass licking that gets some where they are if u ask me.
> 
> I came across a journal a couple days ago, a very good one, the guy is desperate for help and advice and takes his training very seriously. It's a couple pages long and been going since May, virtually nobody has commented on it even though he's dying for some advice and support. I wish I could post the link here but can't as I'm in my phone and can't remember the name! It is sh1t in my opinion this poor guy has come here for support and not really got any whatsoever. Sorry... Went on a rant then...


Post a link when you can as this also bothers me,


----------



## latblaster

I know who you mean Kay, he's a great bloke!

Btw I like you ( no letch)


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm k hang on 2 mins


----------



## QUEST

Greenspin said:


> I don't mean to be thick, but I'm not sure I even understand what's going on, lol. Has someone hacked the system so they can rep themselves?


thank fook someone has asked this ...i was going to say the same thing but didn't want to sound like a thick **** ....


----------



## flinty90

latblaster said:


> I know who you mean Kay, he's a great bloke!
> 
> Btw I like you ( no letch)


----------



## flinty90

LER said:


> thank fook someone has asked this ...i was going to say the same thing but didn't want to sound like a thick **** ....


even though now we know your a thick cnut cos you didnt know what we were on about , thick cnut lol X


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> I was told recently lots of people don't like me. Don't know how I'm on the 2nd page. Something def wrong lol.
> 
> On a serious note I don't see how someone like pscarb isn't higher?
> 
> Mainly ass licking that gets some where they are if u ask me.
> 
> I came across a journal a couple days ago, a very good one, the guy is desperate for help and advice and takes his training very seriously. It's a couple pages long and been going since May, virtually nobody has commented on it even though he's dying for some advice and support. I wish I could post the link here but can't as I'm in my phone and can't remember the name! It is sh1t in my opinion this poor guy has come here for support and not really got any whatsoever. Sorry... Went on a rant then...


Yep some valid stuff there for sure. I tend to be a bit slack with policing the journals and only go to those of people I know fairly well and leave modding of the rest to the other mods (yes i admit lazy :lol: )... do post the link and if someone needs help we'll do what we can.

I also find it odd that people like Pscarb aren't higher in the rep standings, seems weird to me too!


----------



## lxm




----------



## QUEST

flinty90 said:


> even though now we know your a thick cnut cos you didnt know what we were on about , thick cnut lol X


 a less of the thick ..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I was told recently lots of people don't like me. Don't know how I'm on the 2nd page. Something def wrong lol.
> 
> On a serious note I don't see how someone like pscarb isn't higher?
> 
> Mainly ass licking that gets some where they are if u ask me.
> 
> I came across a journal a couple days ago, a very good one, the guy is desperate for help and advice and takes his training very seriously. It's a couple pages long and been going since May, virtually nobody has commented on it even though he's dying for some advice and support. I wish I could post the link here but can't as I'm in my phone and can't remember the name! It is sh1t in my opinion this poor guy has come here for support and not really got any whatsoever. Sorry... Went on a rant then...


without going through sub sections some journals get lost due to times of updates , you probably picked it up coz your on here all day however posting at peak times makes a bigger impact through new posts showing .


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think people are scared of repping pscarb as he can be a crabby fcuker when dieting :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> Yep some valid stuff there for sure. I tend to be a bit slack with policing the journals and only go to those of people I know fairly well and leave modding of the rest to the other mods (yes i admit lazy :lol: )... do post the link and if someone needs help we'll do what we can.
> 
> I also find it odd that people like Pscarb aren't higher in the rep standings, seems weird to me too!


its not really a mystery bro, i like a lot of scarbs posts , but he is hardcore and from an outsiders point of view he is void of banter and doesnt really involve himself with the newbies as such) so not really anything to be suprised about, plus he is a miserable cnut and never hardly likes any posts or anything lol...

this is why i think he isnt as high as he should be..... its about status imo


----------



## hackskii

lxm said:


> Why does this really matter ? you cant check others reps anyway ?


All mods can



ewen said:


> because the genuine posters giving good advice get overshadowed by [email protected] rep whoring .


This is true.



Gridlock said:


> Anyone remember the old days when hackski was so powerful that a single rep from him would put you in the top 50 of the whole board.
> 
> Reps must have been reset to 0 a couple of times since then?


Yes, reps were scrapped about 3 years ago maybe 2.

Back in the day reps were given for quality of post, or good advice.



flinty90 said:


> Haackkisss is the biggest rep whore on the fcukin site lol.. i love this board threads spring to mind blatant fcukin rep prostitute he is !!! X


You seem to forget, I do love this board and anyone who posted on my I love this board threads got reps, including yourself boss.

Last time it was ditched was because the same thing happened.

It does not matter to me too much I am still going to post the way I post anyway.

Some of the people with high reps will probably not be here in a year and I will still be here hopefully.

The idea of only mods giving out reps wont work because we do not read all the posts, in fact mostly the ones that get reported, so think bad posts here:lol:


----------



## lxm

page 8:sneaky2: ? .........


----------



## dipdabs

Right I can't find the link on my phone I can't see what I'm doing on the normal version of the site on safari but going through tapatalk the journal is called 'time to get lean' by a guy called raeno


----------



## si23

sad that people abuse it, if reps were notthere or likes how would a new member known that someone such as ausbuilt really does know what he's taking about


----------



## Greenspin

lxm said:


> page 8:sneaky2: ? .........


I like that fact that was posted on page nine, lol.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> I like that fact that was posted on page nine, lol.


wow your full of laughs bro ... i bet you sit for ohours in the bath flicking your banjo string and laughing pmsl xx


----------



## QUEST

i got all my 2 reps fair and square  keep me out of this


----------



## flinty90

LER said:


> i got all my 2 reps fair and square


i think 1 of them was cos i pressed the wrong post pmsl !!


----------



## QUEST

flinty90 said:


> i think 1 of them was cos i pressed the wrong post pmsl !!


lol:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I can't find the link on my phone I can't see what I'm doing on the normal version of the site on safari but going through tapatalk the journal is called 'time to get lean' by a guy called raeno


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/177672-time-get-lean.html

most likely because its in the natty section .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/177672-time-get-lean.html
> 
> most likely because its in the natty section .


we have a natty section ???


----------



## Craigyboy

It's this guy that you are talking about Kay

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/177672-time-get-lean-4.html


----------



## QUEST

ewen said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/177672-time-get-lean.html
> 
> most likely because its in the natty section .


those pesky natty's


----------



## Craigyboy

Fvck sake there's an echo


----------



## biglbs

One thing i have always done is returned reps given to me,i suppose very recently i have given more out for without having got them first, though i have been on page one for months!

I have also(like a sad cvnt)posted 7500 posts since joining due to ills etc.


----------



## dipdabs

Natty section or not shouldn't he be getting support?


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> One thing i have always done is returned reps given to me,i suppose very recently i have given more out for without having got them first, though i have been on page one for months!
> 
> I have also(like a sad cvnt)posted 7500 posts since joining due to ills etc.


Repped :rolleye:

Not really lol I'm on my phone


----------



## dipdabs

Can his journal be moved if he's happy with it to a place it can be seen? Mind I saw it still...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Natty section or not shouldn't he be getting support?


Brutal truth, if he had tits and a nice avatar....yes they would be


----------



## Tinytom

Kay I posted in your journal so that 99% of the members would see it. Lol

Reading some of the rep comments left by people I did laugh.

I only give reps out for genuinely helpful or funny posts.

Giving a rep to someone because they woke up this morning is sad. FACT lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Natty section or not shouldn't he be getting support?


he should but why would guys on gear look through natural sections to enhance their bodies .... they wouldnt .

their is a lack of natty trainers around here .

its a sad truth that guys on gear look at female journals rep the pictures said females post then female posts more and gets more reps ..

or read pct/aas sections and diet/training sections .


----------



## flinty90

Tinytom said:


> Kay I posted in your journal so that 99% of the members would see it. Lol
> 
> Reading some of the rep comments left by people I did laugh.
> 
> I only give reps out for genuinely helpful or funny posts.
> 
> Giving a rep to someone because they woke up this morning is sad. FACT lol


Repped bro :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Repped :rolleye:
> 
> As usual
> 
> Not really lol I'm on my phone


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Brutal truth, if he had tits and a nice avatar....yes they would be


Exactly. I lap up the attention and laughs I get don't get me wrong (that's not being big headed I know that goes for any female in a make orientated place regardless who it is), but it actually makes you feel a little sad when there is other people nearon being ignored probably because they aren't female or haven't gone around licking enough ass to some of the members with higher reppage.


----------



## Wheyman

i do find it funny that a few of the people in here chatting about this have done exactly this a few times. search and you will find


----------



## flinty90

ok to balance things up im only going to neg people for one night only lol !!!

feel free to neg me back if your one of the lucky ones X


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Kay I posted in your journal so that 99% of the members would see it. Lol
> 
> Reading some of the rep comments left by people I did laugh.
> 
> I only give reps out for genuinely helpful or funny posts.
> 
> Giving a rep to someone because they woke up this morning is sad. FACT lol


Ah ok lol

Yeh I agree people do get reps, including me, for the wrong reasons at times... Scooby dishes them out like no tomorrow lol. But under no means do I make people rep me or have found out a secret way to rep myself... Lol

I bet repping rockets when there is a sh1t load of bullying and b1tching going on...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Exactly. I lap up the attention and laughs I get don't get me wrong (that's not being big headed I know that goes for any female in a make orientated place regardless who it is), but it actually makes you feel a little sad when there is other people nearon being ignored probably because they aren't female or haven't gone around licking enough ass to some of the members with higher reppage.


question...have you posted in these journals of neglect?


----------



## QUEST

ewen said:


> he should but why would guys on gear look through natural sections to enhance their bodies .... they wouldnt .
> 
> their is a lack of natty trainers around here .
> 
> its a sad truth that guys on gear look at female journals rep the pictures said females post then female posts more and gets more reps ..
> 
> or read pct/aas sections and diet/training sections .


start my rep feast now fellas think am gettin tittys :whistling: .......fookin dbols:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> question...have you posted in these journals of neglect?


dont be daft why post in the fcukin natty weak cnuts journals pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> he should but why would guys on gear look through natural sections to enhance their bodies .... they wouldnt .
> 
> their is a lack of natty trainers around here .
> 
> its a sad truth that guys on gear look at female journals rep the pictures said females post then female posts more and gets more reps ..
> 
> or read pct/aas sections and diet/training sections .


Well I think everyone should generally be more supportive of each others training rather than if they have t1ts or take steroids. Afterall it's a bodybuilding forum and posts nothing to do with it get more comments than this guys.


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> question...have you posted in these journals of neglect?


Yes I have. And tried to write help out this guy in the hope people would see. I think Hartman did.


----------



## Craigyboy

Wheyman said:


> i do find it funny that a few of the people in here chatting about this have done exactly this a few times. search and you will find


How do I search for this?


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> How do I search for this?


Rep me and i will explain :whistling:


----------



## lxm

flinty90 said:


> Repped bro :whistling:





Tinytom said:


> Kay I posted in your journal so that 99% of the members would see it. Lol
> 
> Reading some of the rep comments left by people I did laugh.
> 
> I only give reps out for genuinely helpful or funny posts.
> 
> Giving a rep to someone because they woke up this morning is sad. FACT lol


its the facebook generation thats taking over all walks of life!


----------



## Fullhouse

I agree the rep and like systems are rubbish, quotes are good and also a fan of the @username feature on other forums helps get people back to a thread.


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes I have. And tried to write help out this guy in the hope people would see. I think Hartman did.


Was that the tricep guy?

I use tapatalk mainly, so I just tend to look through the unread section and will reply to anything I find interesting, relevant to me, or perhaps something I may be able to help someone out with...

If I do sign in through the main site I usually like posts that are funny, informative, or just plain good replys to a topic..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I think everyone should generally be more supportive of each others training rather than if they have t1ts or take steroids. Afterall it's a bodybuilding forum and posts nothing to do with it get more comments than this guys.


ok ill rephrase what i said .

a guy joins and wants to take steroids and posts in the steroid section this then gets other steroid users attention because that is what brought them here .

im not going into a natural bodybuilding section because im not natural and im not a bodybuilder .

most people on here are not natural and will not look in the natural section because that is not what brought them here .


----------



## flinty90

Allyson felix mmmmmmmmmmmmm that butt is sent from heaven !!! gorgeous smile too


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Was that the tricep guy?
> 
> I use tapatalk mainly, so I just tend to look through the unread section and will reply to anything I find interesting, relevant to me, or perhaps something I may be able to help someone out with...
> 
> If I do sign in through the main site I usually like posts that are funny, informative, or just plain good replys to a topic..


That's the one


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> That's the one


Cool, hope he does well and sticks around...

Certainly don't need no elitism around here...

Would be quite a funny thread to see what some of the mega-post numbers guys were putting up when they first joined


----------



## hackskii

I have seen guys on steroids that look natural.

I have seen natural guys that look like they are on steroids.

I have seen guys that train not give advice on training.

I have seen guys that don't train, give advice like they do train.

I need a beer:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> ok ill rephrase what i said .
> 
> a guy joins and wants to take steroids and posts in the steroid section this then gets other steroid users attention because that is what brought them here .
> 
> im not going into a natural bodybuilding section because im not natural and im not a bodybuilder .
> 
> most people on here are not natural and will not look in the natural section because that is not what brought them here .


Ah no I know what u meant. Completely understand that. My point was more aimed at the being female side of things and gen con getting more attention than this guy who's really serious about his training and could benefit from a little input, as I have. I wonder where he is on the rep ladder... And should prob be higher up for his efforts. It's a shame that someone with your knowledge and rep power wouldn't have a look and give him a few pointers as you did me.


----------



## flinty90

Hartman said:


> Cool, hope he does well and sticks around...
> 
> Certainly don't need no elitism around here...
> 
> Would be quite a funny thread to see what some of the mega-post numbers guys were putting up when they first joined


go have a look X


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> I have seen guys on steroids that look natural.
> 
> I have seen natural guys that look like they are on steroids.
> 
> I have seen guys that train not give advice on training.
> 
> I have seen guys that don't train, give advice like they do train.
> 
> I need a beer:lol:


Il join u


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> I have seen guys on steroids that look natural.
> 
> I have seen natural guys that look like they are on steroids.
> 
> I have seen guys that train not give advice on training.
> 
> I have seen guys that don't train, give advice like they do train.
> 
> I need a beer:lol:


but enough about you what about the love,

i seen bokes drunk that talk sense

i seen blokes sober that talk sh1t

i seen bloke on drugs that love everyone in the world

then we have hacks who is always runk , always on drugs, always talks sh1t but everyone loves him lol X


----------



## KRSOne

Milky said:


> Or just get rid of the reps system totally.
> 
> Shame tho as it could be a good system without the abuse.


i reckon number of posts show more than reps tbh. I always trust the big contributors just from what seems to be experience etc. and the amount of likes usually shows if those contributions are actually worthwhile. Reps dont seem to mean anything at all


----------



## flinty90

KRSOne said:


> i reckon number of posts show more than reps tbh. I always trust the big contributors just from what seems to be experience etc. and the amount of likes usually shows if those contributions are actually worthwhile. Reps dont seem to mean anything at all


not really mate, Milky has one of the biggest post counts but its all about erect penisis and why someone got voted out on xfactor pmsl !!!


----------



## KRSOne

flinty90 said:


> not really mate, Milky has one of the biggest post counts but its all about erect penisis and why someone got voted out on xfactor pmsl !!!


lol. i would rep you, but i dont want to be outed as a rep whore


----------



## flinty90

KRSOne said:


> lol. i would rep you, but i dont want to be outed as a rep whore


its fine you can rep me but i wont rep you back you whore pmsl !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no I know what u meant. Completely understand that. My point was more aimed at the being female side of things and gen con getting more attention than this guy who's really serious about his training and could benefit from a little input, as I have. I wonder where he is on the rep ladder... And should prob be higher up for his efforts. It's a shame that someone with your knowledge and rep power wouldn't have a look and give him a few pointers as you did me.


rep power wont make him a beast .

i noticed he posted his journal in the natty section and not the journal section so a fcuk up on his part as much as the rest of uk-m .

if the truth be known kay i opted out of gen con because i was sick of the bullsh1t getting posted all the time which then moved to journals so no where was safe .

i`d gladly help anybody and i have helped many on and off here also in private and even i have to train eat sleep sh1t and work so cant help everybody all the time however i pick up posts that are generally posted at peak times as thats when others finish wok and post .

i agree its a shame .


----------



## Milky

KRSOne said:


> i reckon number of posts show more than reps tbh. I always trust the big contributors just from what seems to be experience etc. and the amount of likes usually shows if those contributions are actually worthwhile. Reps dont seem to mean anything at all


Here's the thing with me, l dont proffess to be some steroid guru, some training god or some master of PCT. I give advice on personal experiences, l will help if l can and if l cant l will try and point people in the right direction.

I have spent pages helping people and no reps, made one post and been repped.

I dont really care if we have a rep system or not, l dont care if we have likes or not, l have and always will continue to post the way l do, regardless.


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> rep power wont make him a beast .
> 
> i noticed he posted his journal in the natty section and not the journal section so a fcuk up on his part as much as the rest of uk-m .
> 
> if the truth be known kay i opted out of gen con because i was sick of the bullsh1t getting posted all the time which then moved to journals so no where was safe .
> 
> i`d gladly help anybody and i have helped many on and off here also in private and even i have to train eat sleep sh1t and work so cant help everybody all the time however i pick up posts that are generally posted at peak times as thats when others finish wok and post .
> 
> i agree its a shame .


yes mate very true, plus he has no t1ts , dont forget the t1ts X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> not really mate, Milky has one of the biggest post counts but its all about erect penisis and why someone got voted out on xfactor pmsl !!!


Yeah and look who filled that thread full of the usual bullsh*t

:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Here's the thing with me, l dont proffess to be some steroid guru, some training god or some master of PCT. I give advice on personal experiences, l will help if l can and if l cant l will try and point people in the right direction.
> 
> I have spent pages helping people and no reps, made one post and been repped.
> 
> I dont really care if we have a rep system or not, l dont care if we have likes or not, *l have and always will continue to post the way l do, regardless*.


Fcuk sake mate why are you doing this to us pmsl !!!


----------



## 2004mark

Am I the only person who has no interest in journals what so ever?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah and look who filled that thread full of the usual bullsh*t
> 
> :whistling:


i was just adding some pizazz to it bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

2004mark said:


> Am I the only person who has no interest in journals what so ever?


and you are ???


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> rep power wont make him a beast .
> 
> i noticed he posted his journal in the natty section and not the journal section so a fcuk up on his part as much as the rest of uk-m .
> 
> if the truth be known kay i opted out of gen con because i was sick of the bullsh1t getting posted all the time which then moved to journals so no where was safe .
> 
> i`d gladly help anybody and i have helped many on and off here also in private and even i have to train eat sleep sh1t and work so cant help everybody all the time however i pick up posts that are generally posted at peak times as thats when others finish wok and post .
> 
> i agree its a shame .


No but might encourage people that follow you because of your popularity to other places if you had input in them.

I'm not saying you have to go help everyone, this isn't your job and you do it out of enjoyment... After you said you wouldn't post on anyone's thread in that section because it doesn't interest you I was just saying that's a shame as some people would probably still appreciate your input as much as I did.


----------



## biglbs

2004mark said:


> Am I the only person who has no interest in journals what so ever?


EFBB winner of course


----------



## 2004mark

flinty90 said:


> and you are ???


Sorry... I'll get back to the Olympics and stfu :lol:


----------



## flinty90

2004mark said:


> Sorry... I'll get back to the Olympics and stfu :lol:


ok , just drop by my journal first though im not very popular and need help x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> No but might encourage people that follow you because of your popularity to other places if you had input in them.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to go help everyone, this isn't your job and you do it out of enjoyment... After you said you wouldn't post on anyone's thread in that section because it doesn't interest you I was just saying that's a shame as some people would probably still appreciate your input as much as I did.


they can send messages or ask in my journal i wont eat them actually i might .

but there is many people on here that know far more than me .


----------



## Greenspin

KRSOne said:


> i reckon number of posts show more than reps tbh. I always trust the big contributors just from what seems to be experience etc. and the amount of likes usually shows if those contributions are actually worthwhile. Reps dont seem to mean anything at all


Concerning knowing who is able to give sound advice/incite and etc, I don't think the like/rep/comment count or any of the things like it give much indication of who that might be. I think you need to stick around, jell with the community and find out for yourself by interacting with members. But I like to be able to "like" a comment. And I also like to be able to give a rep to people with a message on it. But I wouldn't look at a rep/like count to make a judgement on if I thought that person could help me with one of a plethora of potential questions, that wouldn't make sense, even on a forum with a certain theme, imo.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Concerning knowing who is able to give sound advice/incite and etc, I don't think the like/rep/comment count or any of the things like it give much indication of who that might be. I think you need to stick around, jell with the community and find out for yourself by interacting with members. But I like to be able to "like" a comment. And I also like to be able to give a rep to people with a message on it. But I wouldn't look at a rep/like count to make a judgement on if I thought that person could help me with one of a plethora of potential questions, that wouldn't make sense, even on a forum with a certain theme, imo.


Good advice mate ...


----------



## Steuk

2004mark said:


> Am I the only person who has no interest in journals what so ever?


The journals that have pages of bolloxs ie general chitchat don't interest me.

But a journal that's filled out properly ie daily/weekly updates on training, nutrition and achievements does, as I can learn from those type of journals and maybe incorporate some of there methods into my training.


----------



## 2004mark

flinty90 said:


> ok , just drop by my journal first though im not very popular and need help x


Think your t-bullet journal was the last one I ever looked in... hmm, come to thing of it


----------



## flinty90

2004mark said:


> Think your t-bullet journal was the last one I ever looked in... hmm, come to thing of it


yes and look how big that got you bro pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky

Steuk said:


> The journals that have pages of bolloxs ie general chitchat don't interest me.
> 
> But a journal that's filled out properly ie daily/weekly updates on training, nutrition and achievements interest me.
> 
> As I can learn from those type of journals and maybe incorporate some of there methods into my training.


Unfortunatly these are very few and far between now.


----------



## 2004mark

flinty90 said:


> yes and look how big that got you bro pmsl !!!


Goes without saying... can't thank you enough :whistling:


----------



## QUEST

Steuk said:


> The journals that have pages of bolloxs ie general chitchat don't interest me.
> 
> But a journal that's filled out properly ie daily/weekly updates on training, nutrition and achievements interest me.
> 
> As I can learn from those type of journals and maybe incorporate some of there methods into my training.


same here dont think av read passed page 5 on most journals .....


----------



## flinty90

2004mark said:


> Goes without saying... can't thank you enough :whistling:


Reps lol


----------



## Steuk

LER said:


> same here dont think av read passed page 5 on most journals .....


Jaspals got a new journal on the go. That one should be an interesting read


----------



## flinty90

Steuk said:


> Jaspals got a new journal on the go. That one should be an interesting read


who ???


----------



## 2004mark

flinty90 said:


> Reps lol


Don't involve me in this messy saga pmsl


----------



## Steuk

flinty90 said:


> who ???


Ohhhh nevermind lol.

Lets get back onto the rep whore(s) mystery


----------



## Conscript

REP FEST!!!!


----------



## 2004mark

Where's this rep table anyway... remember seeing it ages ago and RS was top.


----------



## flinty90

2004mark said:


> Where's this rep table anyway... remember seeing it ages ago and RS was top.


Who ??? lol


----------



## Conscript

2004mark said:


> Where's this rep table anyway... remember seeing it ages ago and RS was top.


Click "Community" then click "Members" then sort by "Reputation" <<<< Nice helpful post this!


----------



## Steuk

2004mark said:


> Where's this rep table anyway... remember seeing it ages ago and RS was top.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?pp=30&order=desc&sort=reputation

Or if your lazy click the link. :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript

We all know that it's Flinty who's been taking the p1ss with the rep whorage....Own up! And rep me, I'm having a dry spell!


----------



## Craig660

So basically anyone above hacks is a loser ?


----------



## Steuk

Conscript said:


> We all know that it's Flinty who's been taking the p1ss with the rep whorage....Own up! And rep me, I'm having a dry spell!


Who ???


----------



## Hartman




----------



## flinty90

Conscript said:


> We all know that it's Flinty who's been taking the p1ss with the rep whorage....Own up! And rep me, I'm having a dry spell!


i would admit it mate if it was me.. i have had a lot of reps for bieng a cnut agreed but i have never purposely tried to cheat the system etc !! and i dont give a lot of reps out either X


----------



## chickenlegs

flinty90 said:


> and i dont give a lot of reps out either X


Tight CNUT!

expecting some sort of comment about my missis or mum! Saddo! lol


----------



## Conscript

flinty90 said:


> i would admit it mate if it was me.. i have had a lot of reps for bieng a cnut agreed but i have never purposely tried to cheat the system etc !! and i dont give a lot of reps out either X


Only joking mate, you're a funny fvcker and a key player in the UKM community, high rep count is a given! :beer:

I don't think I'm guilty of misconduct here, I can go weeks without repping, or even replying to PM's lol..........


----------



## chickenlegs

I repped flinty once cos i thought he was Andrew Flintoff. Gutted.


----------



## 2004mark

Conscript said:


> Click "Community" then click "Members" then sort by "Reputation" <<<< Nice helpful post this!


Cheers mate... neged


----------



## Conscript

2004mark said:


> Cheers mate... neged


Lol Cheers Marky-Mark-Mark!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i would admit it mate if it was me.. i have had a lot of reps for bieng a cnut agreed but i have never purposely tried to cheat the system etc !! and i dont give a lot of reps out either X


I have to defend the dicksplash here, he isnt one of the culprits.


----------



## Hartman

Milky said:


> I have to defend the "dicksplash" here, he isnt one of the culprits.


Hahaha, havnt heard someone called that in years


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> I have to defend the dicksplash here, he isnt one of the culprits.


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have to defend the dicksplash here, he isnt one of the culprits.


Thanks lol i never fcukin doubted it and i hope others didnt either..

oh and fcuk you about dicksplash lol i just been soooo nice to you too lol !!


----------



## DoIEvenLift

This reminds me of that thread few months ago someone made, called something like " reps for reps" or along those lines. purely for people to comment to arrange to rep someone and get repped in return. i went on the thread when it was made and called them sad for asking each other for pointless reps and guess what, got negged for my opinion just saying that lol... by ewen, fullhouse, and kingdale.


----------



## Conscript

All Reps should be reset....I said this months ago (last year maybe)....they have run away on themselves, some posters have over a million points, greatness beyond words starts at 200'000 iirc, that's the highest tier, most people on first 3 pages are in this tier now.....if everyone on the top page repped a newbie, that newbie might just end up on the top page as well!


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> but enough about you what about the love,
> 
> i seen bokes drunk that talk sense
> 
> i seen blokes sober that talk sh1t
> 
> i seen bloke on drugs that love everyone in the world
> 
> then we have hacks who is always runk , always on drugs, always talks sh1t but everyone loves him lol X


So, what is your point? :lol:

And to think I thought this was normal behavior.....

Guess you learn something every day.

Oh, and what is runk mean? :lol:



Milky said:


> I have to defend the dicksplash here, he isnt one of the culprits.


What is that dicksplash mean?


----------



## Natty.Solider

Right thought id check my reps as I rarely do, got some really nice ones from some of you cute bastard on here :wub: but yesterday I got a rep from scooby that said "Rep fopr u mate" lol, and thread was "N/A" - wtf... I guess this is the kinda pathetic stuff your talking about tinytom?


----------



## Yoshi

Did I serouisly just read 11 pages of this on my iPhone... Fck my life!

I'm on page 3 rep table... How the fck did I make it that high up lol!

Geroge you abused the system! When I first joined you repped me and said I could be green again from red haha

Rep system means sh1t on here the most useful thing we could have on here is a message when someone quotes us so we can keep track on posts in threads and don't look like rude cnuts if someone quotes us asking question and we never go back into the thread lol!

Breda is a whore but Scott is the biggest whore on the forum !

What would you do during the day without uk-m Scott? Actuslly do sins work? Lol!


----------



## hackskii

Well, on the flip side of the coin, new people can not PM, and some times the only way is to rep someone with something.

If I was a rep whore I would rep everyone each day and watch the reps come back.

I generally rep to say thinks, or for a good post.

But I did test out the ol loop hole and it does work.

I might give it a go tomorrow to get my fellow mods up to steam:lol:

Can you imagine, "Dude you hit me 3 times today, I will hit you 3 times today?"....lol


----------



## Tassotti

I reckon whoever discovered this loophole must have an inquisitive, excellent mind. He may have encouraged others to participate in this scheme, but he is a genuine fellow and in no way a loser.

He also has big muscles and cool hair.

At this present time, he is probably around 8th on the rep board :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

Man I didn't know about this loophole...I've been repped quiet a few times by you Scott for meaningful things mind you.

I love my negs the most though... [email protected] or pr1ck kind words lol


----------



## cub

Natty.Solider said:


> Right thought id check my reps as I rarely do, got some really nice ones from some of you cute bastard on here :wub: but yesterday I got a rep from scooby that said "Rep fopr u mate" lol, and *thread was "N/A"* - wtf... I guess this is the kinda pathetic stuff your talking about tinytom?


That means the thread was deleted.


----------



## Natty.Solider

cub said:


> That means the thread was deleted.


Ah alrite cheers for clearing that up. But I havent been helpful yesterday, infact I was barely on, maybe for a min or two and didnt post in any controversial threads that I can remember. Ive submitted reps for a funny post or two on the "tramps on pof" thread that are long gone but still showing up as a thread title????


----------



## Conscript

Conscript said:


> All Reps should be reset....I said this months ago (last year maybe)....they have run away on themselves, some posters have over a million points, greatness beyond words starts at 200'000 iirc, that's the highest tier, most people on first 3 pages are in this tier now.....if everyone on the top page repped a newbie, that newbie might just end up on the top page as well!


Just as I thought........Leave My Precious Rep Count Alone! :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

cub said:


> That means the thread was deleted.


N/A means the thread was deleted or the post was.



Tassotti said:


> I reckon whoever discovered this loophole must have an inquisitive, excellent mind. He may have encouraged others to participate in this scheme, but he is a genuine fellow and in no way a loser.
> 
> He also has big muscles and cool hair.
> 
> At this present time, he is probably around 8th on the rep board :rolleye:


I figured some who were doing it.

The system allows you to rep someone first, then after perhaps about 7 more reps being passed around you can hit someone twice out of the 10 reps you can give in a 24 hour time.

But, when one repped another 3 times within less than 30 seconds, I could totally tell something was wrong.

I tested it out and it was simple to do.

I think we can edit rep posts too, let me try.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tinytom said:


> Apparently some members have stumbled (or searched for cos they are sad losers) on a way to artificially inflate their reps by repping random people until their reps run out and then blah blah blah.
> 
> TBH that's the saddest fcuking thing I've ever heard of.
> 
> What kind of losers really think that rep points mean you are better than others.
> 
> Reps should be gained from useful contribution or maybe humorous posts. Not from sad fcuks who want to be top of the rep pool.
> 
> We had an issue with this a while ago and all the losers then denied it was them until I posted some of their rep comments on the board.
> 
> If it doesn't stop then the culprits will be outed on this thread and guess what. All your sh!tty non earned reps will be reduced to nothing and if you have certain privileges to other areas of the board they will be reduced as well.
> 
> So grow up losers.
> 
> Get reps for the real reasons not some sad kids game.


Ahhhh this again 

Remember the old private group that was set up to rep each other to the top of the table?

Then there was another group of people after this I think that did same?

Now its happening again. No surprise really. I remember one of the worst culprits (who was known for gathering his clique round him whenever he fell out with someone) whom I was friends with outside of uk-m, fell out with me for repping winger when he and winger had had words over something. Grown man, and actually, genuinely, fell out with me in real life over me repping someone on a forum! And if I recall correctly, it was to do with reps he'd fallen out with him too! (I'll not even go into the questions surrounding how he even knew I'd done it!  )

Oh by the way.... repped Tom :wink: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Conscript said:


> Just as I thought........Leave My Precious Rep Count Alone! :whistling:


It works, check your rep comments... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> N/A means the thread was deleted or the post was.
> 
> I figured some who were doing it.
> 
> The system allows you to rep someone first, then after perhaps about 7 more reps being passed around you can hit someone twice out of the 10 reps you can give in a 24 hour time.
> 
> But, when one repped another 3 times within less than 30 seconds, I could totally tell something was wrong.
> 
> I tested it out and it was simple to do.
> 
> *
> I think we can edit rep posts too*, let me try.


You can. A certain individual used to do this to me all the time.....


----------



## Conscript

hackskii said:


> It works, check your rep comments... :lol:


Haha.......Cheers Handsome! At least you know that I'm innocent here, my reps (given/received) both date back to mid-july........


----------



## Replicator

Tinytom said:


> Apparently some members have stumbled (or searched for cos they are sad losers) on a way to artificially inflate their reps by repping random people until their reps run out and then blah blah blah.
> 
> Well no doubt you will be naming me eventually so I might as well own up to repping folks but for what i felt was a good post ............every ones view is different so how the hell can this be policed. what i feel is a good post might not be by someone else.
> 
> and some people are on here every day repping out 6 people every day .............well thats all i can rep out so if you can give out reps six times aday what is the problem with that if you feel the reps are earned . I have been having a laugh and a joke with them saying wheres' my reps ,and I believe that is what has started this thread. but emoticons show its a laugh,unless of course you get some tit takes it all serious. But lets be honest Rep point are just a joke .
> 
> TBH that's the saddest fcuking thing I've ever heard of.
> 
> come on Tom , really,... Reps are the saddest fvcking thing are they not .......grown men and women repping each other and taking it serious LOL . its whats in your reply post that REALLY matters surely
> 
> What kind of losers really think that rep points mean you are better than others.
> 
> Exactly , and how high you are on the scale is determined a LOT by how often you are on here and posting and repping and recieving reps. Certainly doesnt mean you are better than others ..more like means your teh saddest cnut out because you are on here more than living the real life out there.
> 
> Reps should be gained from useful contribution or maybe humorous posts. Not from sad fcuks who want to be top of the rep pool.
> 
> How can you help getting to the top if people rep you though ...........that is surely not your fault but the fault of the members repping you
> 
> We had an issue with this a while ago and all the losers then denied it was them until I posted some of their rep comments on the board.
> 
> Carry on post mine I dont give two fvcks . as I said earlier the rep system and thats any rep system on any board is a joke and means nothing really
> 
> If it doesn't stop then the culprits will be outed on this thread and guess what. All
> 
> your sh!tty non earned reps will be reduced to nothing and if you have certain privileges to other areas of the board they will be reduced as well.
> 
> So grow up losers.
> 
> the losers are the poeple who take it all too seriously
> 
> Get reps for the real reasons not some sad kids game.


Please strip me of all reps and take away my like button too. I can make my point in a post that says words with meaning not some stupid rep system.

Thanks


----------



## Conscript

TBH Rep - I too have abused the rep system, to mulit-neg HenryV, negged him, repped 4 randoms, negged him again, then quickly deleted the 4 reps in between, then starting negging again,cvnts trick but I was fuming and knocked about 30'000 off his score!!!


----------



## Replicator

Conscript said:


> TBH Rep - I too have abused the rep system, to mulit-neg HenryV, negged him, repped 4 randoms, negged him again, then quickly deleted the 4 reps in between, then starting negging again,cvnts trick but I was fuming and knocked about 30'000 off his score!!!


bwahaahahahahahh repped m8 ...........that is just hilarious


----------



## Loveleelady

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhhh this again
> 
> Remember the old private group that was set up to rep each other to the top of the table?
> 
> Then there was another group of people after this I think that did same?
> 
> Now its happening again. No surprise really. I remember one of the worst culprits (who was known for gathering his clique round him whenever he fell out with someone) whom I was friends with outside of uk-m, fell out with me for repping winger when he and winger had had words over something. Grown man, and actually, genuinely, fell out with me in real life over me repping someone on a forum! And if I recall correctly, it was to do with reps he'd fallen out with him too! (I'll not even go into the questions surrounding how he even knew I'd done it!  )
> 
> Oh by the way.... repped Tom :wink: :lol:


lmao thats pure mental i dont get all this repping stuff


----------



## Tassotti

Conscript said:


> TBH Rep - I too have abused the rep system, to mulit-neg HenryV, negged him, repped 4 randoms, negged him again, then quickly deleted the 4 reps in between, then starting negging again,cvnts trick but I was fuming and knocked about 30'000 off his score!!!


Nice..Multi-Repped :innocent:


----------



## Conscript

Tassotti said:


> Nice..Multi-Repped :innocent:


I only ever multi-repped once, it was JP, but the tight fvcker never returned so I didn't bother again! So I have never had the pleasure!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Such a sad thing for someone to do..lol

Some people take the reps system too seriously...


----------



## Nidge

Replicator said:


> Please strip me of all reps and take away my like button too. I can make my point in a post that says words with meaning not some stupid rep system.
> 
> Thanks


X 2 repped :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0

I only found out the other day how to see who repped you,took almost two months.

Now THAT is being a loser..........or for the fact I didn't think repping is that importance.

A simple Thank You in a post is good enough for me.

Social Acceptance isn't something I ask for,its something I'll get if I deserve it,just like with my every day life.


----------



## latblaster

Just get rid of the rep system, doesn't really mean/count for anything.

But what can it be replaced with? It's a bit of fun to have a slightly competative system, but then I spose the 'likes' do that.


----------



## Sc4mp0

latblaster said:


> Just get rid of the rep system, doesn't really mean/count for anything.
> 
> But what can it be replaced with? It's a bit of fun to have a slightly competative system, but then I spose the 'likes' do that.


You could always Add a feature in which Mods have to approve a Rep before it goes on someones account.

It would eventually be a deterrent for people just giving them out Willy nilly as they know it won't get through and you would ve left with genuine reps only.

If they can do it for posts once you've first joined which have to be approved surely you can do it for reps.


----------



## biglbs

I agree as many have said,junk the soppy system,it appears to cause nothing but grief and jellyness!

No good ever comes of it so what is the point,we have a friends list,i figure the greatest honour is when someone adds you to that.


----------



## Magic Torch

Replicator said:


> Please strip me of all reps and take away my like button too. I can make my point in a post that says words with meaning not some stupid rep system.
> 
> Thanks


He's not talking about repping people for a laugh and a joke, he's talking about actually going out of your way to rep randoms, then deleting it, just to rep your mates again - that is fcuking sad!


----------



## biglbs

Magic Torch said:


> He's not talking about repping people for a laugh and a joke, he's talking about actually going out of your way to rep randoms, then deleting it, just to rep your mates again - that is fcuking sad!


WTF,ahhh,i saw a comment,now i realise what it was about,,,,,,,,,,,lol SAD!


----------



## Magic Torch

Plus there are also specific reps such as - and I'll quote a few......

"reps m8. dont forget the pay back and ill keep ye climbing LOL"

"morning bud "

"Finally I can rep you again. On your quest to reach the top 10"

How the fcuk are they not sad and loserish?! LMAO


----------



## Craigyboy

Magic Torch said:


> Plus there are also specific reps such as - and I'll quote a few......
> 
> "reps m8. dont forget the pay back and ill keep ye climbing LOL"
> 
> "morning bud "
> 
> "Finally I can rep you again. On your quest to reach the top 10"
> 
> How the fcuk are they not sad and loserish?! LMAO


We're these flinty's ?


----------



## Magic Torch

Craigyboy said:


> We're these flinty's ?


Nah they were Milky's to TinyTom LMFAO


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Replicator

Magic Torch said:


> He's not talking about repping people for a laugh and a joke, he's talking about actually going out of your way to rep randoms, then deleting it, just to rep your mates again - that is fcuking sad!


oh right ....................oh well .sad it may be but they are still a joke though are they not.... and thats what whoever did that was having , a laugh , i can see the funny side of it really .  .............I mean, grown people repping and taking all this as serious as this has got,thats what sad........Biglbs made a good point above i think abouty the friends list ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Magic [URL=Torch:3371105]Torch:3371105[/URL] said:


> Nah they were Milky's to TinyTom LMFAO


Bastard !!!


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> We're these flinty's ?


you will be feeling the wrath of my mighty neg power in a minute you cnut (all my power is totally irrelevant and absolutely unearned) :whistling:


----------



## Ironclad

I've read the first 3 pages then skipped to the end, all I can say on the issue is.. does it really matter?

Tom's point about repping them un-repping over & over does look a bit toss, but it isn't like anyone is kicking a fluffy kitten or nuffin. There is a Like System as well as the Reps, these two things together seem (to me) to counter one another - i've Repped Hacksii and then Liked his post too, for example, but why?

Some here seek high Rep scores and i've seen newbies neg-repped to death within a day or two, that is sad. Other than that the whole Rep thing, it's just a bit of fun, isn't it?

*Not* aiming to tell anyone their job but some forums use a system of denying privileges, as opposed to outright bans, some are denied posting for several hours to several days or weeks; others get denied access to certain areas. If you guys are looking at other ways to handle membership.

Personally i'd keep the Likes & ditch the Reps. I even made a thread about it some months ago, "the Rep is dead, long live the Like".


----------



## chickenlegs




----------



## Nidge

Magic Torch said:


> Nah they were Milky's to TinyTom LMFAO


The last time I repped Milky was when he posted something in the AL.:laugh:


----------



## Nidge

As for the Rep system lets fcuk it off and just have the likes, this way is saves all the trouser kissing that's going off.


----------



## flinty90

Nidge said:


> As for the Rep system lets fcuk it off and just have the likes, this way is saves all the trouser kissing that's going off.


Get fcuked if we get rid of reps im leaving


----------



## Nidge

flinty90 said:


> Get fcuked if we get rid of reps im leaving


Get some tiles laid you.


----------



## flinty90

Nidge said:


> Get some tiles laid you.


Tiles ??? pmsl where have you been for about 2 years bro ??


----------



## Magic Torch

Nidge I edited that mate, anything posted in the private sections has too stay there (no mater how small LMAO).


----------



## DiggyV

The trouble with all 'reputation' systems is that there will always be people that exploit it, as they want to have the greatest reputation. I think it can serve a purpose if used correctly and not abused by the idiots, as you as you perhaps can better judge the quality of an article or post you are reading, and the knowledge level of the poster.

However all systems are open to abuse, and we either accept that there will be saddos that need to be seen on the first page of the rep list, to somehow make up for their own inadequacies as a human being, and so have mutual reps with a group to try and do it, or rep and remove, but hey thats life. They will stick out like a sore thumb though on that page, as I think most of the guys on there have been training a long time, are competitors, or scientists ( :lol: ), or are genuinely well respected.

Another option is to make the rep comments visible to all, like the Visitor massages. The entries such as the ones posted in this thread will become very clear to people, and also patterns of groups of people repping each other as a personal ego boost will also show up quickly, mods can be informed and action taken, and the offending reps removed, with a small ban for added justice 

What next: "Well done on breathing mate - have a rep!"


----------



## Nidge

Magic Torch said:


> Nidge I edited that mate, anything posted in the private sections has too stay there (no mater how small LMAO).


 :lol: I've just spit coffee al over my monitor :lol:


----------



## Hartman




----------



## Tassotti

Maybe they were just having a laugh and everyone on their high fcuking horses are taking this way too seriously.


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> The trouble with all 'reputation' systems is that there will always be people that exploit it, as they want to have the greatest reputation. I think it can serve a purpose if used correctly and not abused by the idiots, as you as you perhaps can better judge the quality of an article or post you are reading, and the knowledge level of the poster.
> 
> However all systems are open to abuse, and we either except that there will be saddos that need to be seen on the first page of the rep list, to somehow make up for their own inadequacies as a human being, and so have mutual reps with a group to try and do it, or rep and remove, but hey thats life. They will stick out like a sore thumb though on that page, as I think most of the guys on there have been training a long time, are competitors, or scientists ( :lol: ), or are genuinely well respected.
> 
> Another option is to make the rep comments visible to all, like the Visitor massages. The entries such as the ones posted in this thread will become very clear to people, and also patterns of groups of people repping each other as a personal ego boost will also show up quickly, mods can be informed and action taken, and the offending reps removed, with a small ban for added justice


i agree bro to an extent, but at end of day who really cares about why or who people have been repping...... i know i wouldnt scroll through everyones reps just to see if there was anything sinister going on lol..


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Maybe they were just having a laugh and everyone on their high fcuking horses are taking this way too seriously.


Are you admitting something to us tass in a round about fashion :whistling:


----------



## Leigh

Magic Torch said:


> He's not talking about repping people for a laugh and a joke, he's talking about actually going out of your way to rep randoms, then deleting it, just to rep your mates again - that is fcuking sad!


Ah right, I understand now! Duh!

TBH I've placed no value in the rep system since the discussion where many mods said it didn't work and was pointless.


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Ah right, I understand now! Duh!
> 
> TBH I've placed no value in the rep system since the discussion where many mods said it didn't work and was pointless.


dont pay any attention to the mods chick what do they know ??? they all sit around in the same office eating doughnuts and reading the sun newspaper dont they ???


----------



## Rob68

Replicator said:


> Originally Posted by Tinytom
> 
> Apparently some members have stumbled (or searched for cos they are sad losers) on a way to artificially inflate their reps by repping random people until their reps run out and then blah blah blah.
> 
> Well no doubt you will be naming me eventually so I might as well own up to repping folks but for what i felt was a good post ............every ones view is different so how the hell can this be policed. what i feel is a good post might not be by someone else.
> 
> and some people are on here every day repping out 6 people every day .............well thats all i can rep out so if you can give out reps six times aday what is the problem with that if you feel the reps are earned . I have been having a laugh and a joke with them saying wheres' my reps ,and I believe that is what has started this thread. but emoticons show its a laugh,unless of course you get some tit takes it all serious. But lets be honest Rep point are just a joke .
> 
> TBH that's the saddest fcuking thing I've ever heard of.
> 
> come on Tom , really,... Reps are the saddest fvcking thing are they not .......grown men and women repping each other and taking it serious LOL . its whats in your reply post that REALLY matters surely
> 
> What kind of losers really think that rep points mean you are better than others.
> 
> Exactly , and how high you are on the scale is determined a LOT by how often you are on here and posting and repping and recieving reps. Certainly doesnt mean you are better than others ..more like means your teh saddest cnut out because you are on here more than living the real life out there.
> 
> Reps should be gained from useful contribution or maybe humorous posts. Not from sad fcuks who want to be top of the rep pool.
> 
> How can you help getting to the top if people rep you though ...........that is surely not your fault but the fault of the members repping you
> 
> We had an issue with this a while ago and all the losers then denied it was them until I posted some of their rep comments on the board.
> 
> Carry on post mine I dont give two fvcks . as I said earlier the rep system and thats any rep system on any board is a joke and means nothing really
> 
> If it doesn't stop then the culprits will be outed on this thread and guess what. All
> 
> your sh!tty non earned reps will be reduced to nothing and if you have certain privileges to other areas of the board they will be reduced as well.
> 
> So grow up losers.
> 
> the losers are the poeple who take it all too seriously
> 
> Get reps for the real reasons not some sad kids game.Please strip me of all reps and take away my like button too. I can make my point in a post that says words with meaning not some stupid rep system.
> 
> Thanks


A few points Rep seeing as your post was aimed at me ...

You say you rep people for what you think was a good post,fair enough cant argue with that ..... so why when you werent given reps back do you have to go asking for them ?

What was it,ive repped you twice now wheres my reps back ye tight git ? ....

But its not just the reps with you either,a few months back i was trying to use UK-M on my phone and hadnt given likes to posts in my journal that day,then get a message off you saying why havent you liked my posts today or something bordering along them lines ?

See you seen your ar5e when i replied to your post the other day like i said running to people and posting nonsense on their profiles and also saw your ar5e when i replied to your sh1tty pm telling me to `stay the fcuk away from you on the board and stay out of your journal`

Ive always got on well with you Rep and think your a good bloke,but of late you become a right pain in the ar5e with all this rep b0llox,never my intention to fall out with people at all especially on this forum but see youve now removed me from your friends list to ....Your 57 years old ffs

Now you tell me who the fcuking loser is ?


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> A few points Rep seeing as your post was aimed at me ...
> 
> You say you rep people for what you think was a good post,fair enough cant argue with that ..... so why when you werent given reps back do you have to go asking for them ?
> 
> What was it,ive repped you twice now wheres my reps back ye tight git ? ....
> 
> But its not just the reps with you either,a few months back i was trying to use UK-M on my phone and hadnt given likes to posts in my journal that day,then get a message off you saying why havent you liked my posts today or something bordering along them lines ?
> 
> See you seen your ar5e when i replied to your post the other day like i said running to people and posting nonsense on their profiles and also saw your ar5e when i replied to your sh1tty pm telling me to `stay the fcuk away from you on the board and stay out of your journal`
> 
> Ive always got on well with you Rep and think your a good bloke,but of late you become a right pain in the ar5e with all this rep b0llox,never my intention to fall out with people at all especially on this forum but see youve now removed me from your friends list to ....Your 57 years old ffs
> 
> Now you tell me who the fcuking loser is ?


----------



## Sc4mp0

flinty90 said:


>


I forgot mine at home,you mind sharing?

*pulls up a chair*


----------



## Leigh

Well, looking at mine, I've been here 5 minutes, got bugger-all posts (but more likes than posts), I'm female and I'm Page 1. Face-value: I look well-dodgy lol.

However, I lost all my posts, time-served etc when I was deleted and reregistered in less than 24hours. People knew me though and I got repped for coming back. Recently people are kind enough to rep me 'Get Well wishes', hence I moved up a little.

The last few days, since coming out of hospital, I've used the Rep system to send quick PMs 'cos I just can't sit at the pc for more than a few minutes. The Rep System is 'cleaner' for speedy messages (and I don't lose my place in the thread) and also I'm not constrained by the '5 PMs an hour' limit. Speed has been important because sometimes I can't sit for 10 minutes to type:crying:

The Rep system could be great if properly set up but this one fails on so many levels because it doesn't accurately represent the experience and knowledge (nutrition, training, AAS, experience-wise etc).

Theoretically, you and your mates can get to the top by posting smut and pornography, being repped and repping back. You don't need to set foot in a gym or know what protein is.

It needs resetting and overhauling to be of use.

If everyone's received and given rep was of the same value, there were clear rules on repping and the bar was actually representative of something, it would be worthwhile as a measure of knowledge/respect.

That said, Ewen, Milky etc are deservedly at the top. However, people know this by reading their journals and posts, not by a flawed repping system.


----------



## 2004mark

Way I see it is the rep system is a nice way of leaving an impersonal note saying thank you. If people want to play their little games then let them... yes bit sad, but doesn't hurt anyone and defo not a reason to remove the whole system.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> oh right ....................oh well .sad it may be but they are still a joke though are they not.... and thats what whoever did that was having , a laugh , i can see the funny side of it really .  .............I mean, grown people repping and taking all this as serious as this has got,thats what sad........Biglbs made a good point above i think abouty the friends list ..... :thumbup1:


Oi you ain't on mine :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Leigh are you after reps changing your avi on here???

I know that man..........


----------



## Tinytom

It's interesting to read some of the defensive comments from the culprits.

I actually had no intention of outing people but was interesting to see those people who were doing it getting their hair off saying how it's a joke and means nothing etc.

Obviously it was important in some way to you guys or you wouldn't do it. And some of the comments you leave show it was important in some way.

Thanks for giving the mod team a great laugh at your flustering over the issue.

Lol


----------



## dtlv

In truth when this came to light we weren't that stressed about... many things of greater importance in the world to worry about, but it has been interesting to see how people regard the rep system in general and also to note how some people actually use it - most definitely the case that some people take it more seriously than others, and also very obvious that reps are used for many different reasons.

In the not too distant future there will be an overhaul of the rep system, although as far as I know the exact details of what we'll end up with aren't yet decided... am kind of curious to see where it goes and what happens next, and who will be first people to a) get uptight about it, and B) find the first glitch :lol:

I think in truth the best posters for quality info are known to the whole forum irrelevant of their rep score... the rep list as it stands now is more a hybrid ranking system for popularity, general amount of time spent on here, and quality of content, and I think any scoring system will always be that way.


----------

